# Cub Cadet LTX 1040



## apowell (Jun 7, 2011)

I am having a few problems with this mower. It has a 42 inch deck. The problem is in the deck somewhere. Last week the belt started smoking and broke in half. I replaced the belt but now it's like the deck is locking up. I took it off and everything seems fine, all the pulleys spin. But when I put all back together and apply the blades/tension it locks up again. I thought maybe the idler pulleys were bad but they seem fine to me. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Check to make sure the belt is still on when you engage the blades, and make sure all the pulleys line up straight. If the pulleys spin they could still be bad if you hear a grating/ grinding noise the bearings are bad which can lock up under load of the pto.


----------

